# R8 seats in a MK1 TT? Is that POSSIBLE?



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

I saw this in a Taiwan Mk1 TT forum, with picture.
Is that possible? Anyone done that here?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Everything is possible if they fit with time and money thrown at them


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

我会怀疑它实际上是可以转换的席位，以适合的标志之一


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Iv seen those seats in a mk4 golf so I wouldnt see why they cant be fitted into a TT.


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

Cool, lets just hope an R8 hasn't died somewhere in the process!


----------



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

What the ... is that?



GunnerGibson said:


> 我会怀疑它实际上是可以转换的席位，以适合的标志之一


----------



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

I am thinking to add two machine guns like what 007 did to his car :roll: :roll:



jamman said:


> Everything is possible if they fit with time and money thrown at them


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

they are not R8 seats, same seat can be found in ttrs, rs4,rs6 etc...


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

safariTT said:


> What the ... is that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It means

I would suspect it is actually the seat can be converted to fit one of the signs

:lol: :lol: :lol: was the actually a proper sentence :?


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Seeing as the pic actually shows them fitted into a Mk1, at a wild guess I'd say yes it can be done :roll:


----------



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

AHa, I get it now. Are you learning Chinese right now?



muxgt said:


> safariTT said:
> 
> 
> > What the ... is that?
> ...


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

kazinak said:


> they are not R8 seats, same seat can be found in ttrs, rs4,rs6 etc...


I think they are Recaro CS seats and you are correct they are used in range of cars.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Correct Turbo! Sline Matt post away :wink: He made brackets that are simple R8 seats are mk5 and mk6 platform slat bottoms and pretty easy to bracket up or even just bend!


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> Seeing as the pic actually shows them fitted into a Mk1, at a wild guess I'd say yes it can be done :roll:


 :lol: dry sarcasm, you canny beat it!


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

AHa, I get it now. Are you learning Chinese right now?

muxgt wrote:
safariTT wrote:
What the ... is that?

GunnerGibson wrote:
我会怀疑它实际上是可以转换的席位，以适合的标志之一

safariTT

Who knows whats going on :lol: :lol:

Mux


----------



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

I googled the Recaro CS seats, seems they are not as pretty as the one showed in the pic. I guess this is probably due to the TT distortions zone: everything seems prettier when it is fitted in a TT :lol:



turbo87 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > they are not R8 seats, same seat can be found in ttrs, rs4,rs6 etc...
> ...


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Pretty sure they are along with stock fittment in corsa vxr!


----------



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

Good to know that! Maybe I should make these fake R8 seats in my future mod list. 



Bikerz said:


> Correct Turbo! Sline Matt post away :wink: He made brackets that are simple R8 seats are mk5 and mk6 platform slat bottoms and pretty easy to bracket up or even just bend!


----------



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

straight swap?



Bikerz said:


> Pretty sure they are along with stock fittment in corsa vxr!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Not into a mk1 tt as they are mk4 platform. mk2 tt is a mk5/6 platform.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Bikerz said:


> Not into a mk1 tt as they are mk4 platform. mk2 tt is a mk5/6 platform.


I'm sure we've had this convo before mate - dont forget MK1 TTs dont use the same runners as MK4 golfs, boras etc.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

turbo87 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > they are not R8 seats, same seat can be found in ttrs, rs4,rs6 etc...
> ...


Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

L33JSA said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Not into a mk1 tt as they are mk4 platform. mk2 tt is a mk5/6 platform.
> ...


Yeah I remember. They do defo go straight in a mk5 or mk6 tho! (Seeing as they were an optional extra :wink: )


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Just seen this thread, sorry guys not been on for ages.........

I put MK2 Seats into MK1 and had brackets made








]























































Will have 3 sets for sale shortly, Final versions will be powder coated black for OEM Look


----------



## bombeiusz (Oct 22, 2010)

TTsline02 said:


> Just seen this thread, sorry guys not been on for ages.........
> 
> I put MK2 Seats into MK1 and had brackets made
> 
> ...


Nice  
How much?


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

How much does it costs, and does the seat-heating system works?


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

bombeiusz said:


> Nice  How much?





Bago47 said:


> How much does it costs, and does the seat-heating system works?


Costs for kit that will include both brackets (powder coated black) and fixings will be approx £250

Yes, the seat-heating system works fully along with fully electric seats inc lumbar


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

TTsline02 said:


> bombeiusz said:
> 
> 
> > Nice  How much?
> ...


£250 for a f***ing bracket and 8 screws!  give me a break.


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT (Jan 18, 2005)

Lol! Don't forget the £**** paid for your now invalid insurance!

Bolting new seats into original mounting points is one thing.

Attaching seat rails to an aftermarket bracket is another.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

CrAkHaBiTT said:


> Lol! Don't forget the £**** paid for your now invalid insurance!


 :roll: :lol:

Not heard of car modifications?
Where do we get these people from?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Bikerz said:


> CrAkHaBiTT said:
> 
> 
> > Lol! Don't forget the £**** paid for your now invalid insurance!
> ...


Eggs and wiggly worms my mum told me :wink:


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Neb said:


> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> > bombeiusz said:
> ...


You'd have to look at the post to see the work that went in to the design. Plus that's about what VAG would charge for the same items. Difference between DIY and sold with liability perhaps? I know you have done similar good work!!   
Not sure if he includes the cables however? Full kit plus instructions??

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=241003&hilit=seat


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

jamman said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > CrAkHaBiTT said:
> ...


My mum told me it was a stork, so one of them's telling porkies! :lol:


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Typhhon said:


> You'd have to look at the post to see the work that went in to the design. Plus that's about what VAG would charge for the same items. Difference between DIY and sold with liability perhaps? I know you have done similar good work!!
> Not sure if he includes the cables however? Full kit plus instructions??
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... hilit=seat


No but if I did I surely wouldn't be raping people that much :roll:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Neb said:


> Typhhon said:
> 
> 
> > You'd have to look at the post to see the work that went in to the design. Plus that's about what VAG would charge for the same items. Difference between DIY and sold with liability perhaps? I know you have done similar good work!!
> ...


If that is rape I must be a mass murderer As I was going to charge £2345.87p for the electrics :lol: :lol: :lol:

On a serious note if anybody wants the electrical side sorted you can come to the chop shop and I can sort it out for a price, there is a fair amount of work involved and would be a good few hrs to (do or any half decent auto electrician can sort it)
But only when it gets warmer


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Neb said:


> Typhhon said:
> 
> 
> > You'd have to look at the post to see the work that went in to the design. Plus that's about what VAG would charge for the same items. Difference between DIY and sold with liability perhaps? I know you have done similar good work!!
> ...


Neb I actually take offense to you implying I would be 'raping people' charging Approx £250 for these brackets, anyone is free get their own brackets made up, myself, Syd and a Fabricator spent some time developing these - I certainly will not be making £££ from selling these just simply covering costs and recouping the cost of the 'template brackets' you see in the pics. I won't reply to any further comments from you as I don't want to get embroiled in an argument.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

safariTT said:


> I googled the Recaro CS seats, seems they are not as pretty as the one showed in the pic. I guess this is probably due to the TT distortions zone: everything seems prettier when it is fitted in a TT :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are 2 types of Recaro CS's, one set buckety then other.
CS Sportsters are the lesser buckerty ones


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT (Jan 18, 2005)

So bikerz if you were on an accident with one of these brackets fitted and it failed where do you think you would stand?

Its a serious consideration but you've obviously replied without giving it any real thought.

It's not like your telling your insurers you've just changed the seats. You've changed the mounts for the seats which has potential safety implications.

I'm not sure there is anything against it and I know there are already similar kits available I was just thinking along the lines of them needing some sort of approval.

I may be wrong. But it's not a stupid point.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

You know I love assumptions

As soon as you crash the bracket have to fail... Nothing else in the car came to blows... Just the only modification to cause the accident were the Brackets...

What the risk compared to crossing the road with your mobile phone stuck to your ear!!!!!

Someone else voting for the health and safety police!

Maybe S Line Should wear a Vis Vest while driving, just incase someone cant see him in the car...

I was sure however they were made from high strength metal ... Hence price.. Which some of you are moaning about.

To be fair from what I ve seen the metal is far thicker than the brackets used by companies such as Omp as Am using a set.

It would be interesting to see the report on any accident as the majority of issues would be a speed or control orrientated, caused by the driver! It was be interesting to find how many accidents caused injury through the bracket of a seat..

Re the cost 149.99 would be of been a good price...


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

SteviedTT said:


> Seeing as the pic actually shows them fitted into a Mk1, at a wild guess I'd say yes it can be done :roll:


----------



## hooley (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes they fit with a little welding and some m10 rivnuts. Need to cut the original carpet though.

Lovely, lovely seats

J

Posted from my iPlop...


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

CrAkHaBiTT said:


> So bikerz if you were on an accident with one of these brackets fitted and it failed where do you think you would stand?
> 
> Its a serious consideration but you've obviously replied without giving it any real thought.
> 
> ...


You are wrong! Not a stupid point, but your trying to make a problem out of it. Have you ever heard of anyone having any trouble from such matters? Anyone with alot of power tends to have a safety report anyway for insurance. MSA booked cars this is something they check. Talk to any fabricator/blacksmith/welder and they will tell you welds can be STRONGER then the actual material.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

How deep are those brackets? I mean, how thick is the metal?

Look quite flimpsy, but I'm sure they're not. The forces involved in a large crash would be quite huge I imagine.

I too wonder how well these things would hold up.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Matt they are thick mate and steel. For even FIA regs they only would have to be 3mm steel for seat brackets. heet steel come sin 2.7mm and then 5mm as common sizes, I would guess they are 5 or 6mm from memory. They certainly arnt weak, it does make me laugh people jumping on this they arnt strong enough bang wagon without even seeing them, what a bunch of jokers :lol:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Bikerz said:


> Matt they are thick mate and steel. For even FIA regs they only would have to be 3mm steel for seat brackets. heet steel come sin 2.7mm and then 5mm as common sizes, I would guess they are 5 or 6mm from memory. They certainly arnt weak, it does make me laugh people jumping on this they arnt strong enough bang wagon without even seeing them, what a bunch of jokers :lol:


I missed this...i nearly pissed myself....


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> Matt they are thick mate and steel. For even FIA regs they only would have to be 3mm steel for seat brackets. heet steel come sin 2.7mm and then 5mm as common sizes, I would guess they are 5 or 6mm from memory. They certainly arnt weak, it does make me laugh people jumping on this they arnt strong enough bang wagon without even seeing them, what a bunch of jokers :lol:


Fair enough. As you know, I know bugger all about these things.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

The thread into car will pull through before these brackets even think about braking, I promise you.


----------

